# Whispering Willow Waiting Room



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm SO excited about our kidding season! We get our first look at kids from our polled buck Little Tots Estate Leonidas AND our new Doll's GA King Arthur *B!!

So here's the order by Due Date and who they are bred to:
Rain Drop x Leonidas : January 8
Angelica x Leonidas : January 8
Isolde x Leonidas : January 14
Magic x Leonidas : January 26
Cloey x Leonidas : February 9
Katie x Leonidas : February 18
Twist x Arthur: February 25
Fimi x Arthur: February 25
Festival x Arthur : March 9

That's it till the fall!

Will post pics in follow up posts  Rain Drop is HUGE 38 days to go and the poor girl can hardly lay down (takes her 3 tries and loads of grunting)!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see your kiddos!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

can't wait to see what you get, and what Jerry's brother produces


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Wahoo! We are both getting close! Our first two girls are due January 7th. We may be out in the barns together watching the miracle of life!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

and both posting all about the wonderful event!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lost Prairie-- I'm watching your kiddings for Jerry kids too!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Pics of some of the girls and Proud Daddies-to-be

don't know how to put the pics with captions like we used to be able to do so...

The first Pic is Angelica
Second is Magic
Then Magic, Ragtime (sold), and Cloey
Then Ragtime, Twisty, and Angelica
Proud Papa to be Arthur *B
Proud Papa to be Leonidas (the Chamoisee)
our little Fimbrithil
and the last girl is Rain Drop


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so excited as Little Tots Estate Isolde starting building her udder yesterday!!! WOHOOO right on time as the first possible due date is in 39 days (jan 14)

Rain Drop and Angelica both look like they are VERY uncomfortable... RD in particular has to try 4 times to lay down (I've tried to get pics, but she's decided it's easier to stay up LOL)!! Poor girl still has a little over a month to go!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Pics of some of the girls and Proud Daddies-to-be
> 
> don't know how to put the pics with captions like we used to be able to do so...
> 
> ...


May I ask who the second picture, magic's daddy is?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Sure. She is Dill's BF Elfin Magic, sired by NC PromisedLand Bonafide, her dam is Dill's TG Elfin. Ragtime (the Swiss marked doe) is sired by Bonafide as well... also by a Top Gun daughter (Dill's TG Jazz Baby).


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How exciting  We had late start and are still waiting to see if everyone took


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> Sure. She is Dill's BF Elfin Magic, sired by NC PromisedLand Bonafide, her dam is Dill's TG Elfin. Ragtime (the Swiss marked doe) is sired by Bonafide as well... also by a Top Gun daughter (Dill's TG Jazz Baby).


Thank you!! My doe's sire's sire is dill's something and my doe's sire looks almost exactly like your girl that's why I had to ask!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

It's possible ;-) Dill's goats are pretty true to form lol.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> It's possible ;-) Dill's goats are pretty true to form lol.


Haha yeah! 
The weird part about it is, my last name is dill.. !!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Dill's have incredible goats!!!
OMG, Author is a carbon copy of Jerry! They couldn't be more similar if they tried!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> Dill's have incredible goats!!!
> OMG, Author is a carbon copy of Jerry! They couldn't be more similar if they tried!


I agree, dill's do have pretty nice looking and good udder sized goats!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm crazy excited about our Dill's goats and really looking forward to seeing the outcrosses as well!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Same here  We're leaving Firecracker and Talker (the doe in my sig) dry, but I very much look forward to Rinky Dink's freshening


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:-D I am loving rinky


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you  She's REALLY pretty, and is maturing beautifully


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Well Angelica began losing her mucous plug today... still not uddering up though... silly girl!

Isolde is building a nice ff udder!

Rain Drop (the herd queen) is becoming exceptionally £itchy -- poor girl is HUGE with 20 days to go!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Tara, its fun watching your progess since I have a girl due the day before and a day after your first. I noticed 2 nights ago that it looked like they were both dripping some tinged discharge, just enough to make it a little sticky for hay to stick to. I would assume that is part of the plug. We have great looking udders coming in on those two also. Is the black and white doe in your picture rain drop? She looks like a twin of our GiGi! We are rushing to get some more things finished in the barn before the babies come but if they do come before we finish we still have places for them in the barn. So exciting!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Just had a oh no what are my kids going to run around school saying NOW moment.... my youngest son went out to feed the goats with me. I spontaneously decided to take some udder pics and he comes around the corner, looks at me, then runs to the house saying

HEY MARY!! MAMA'S TAKING PICTURES OF GOAT BUTTS!! 

Face-palm oh no!! 



Kristina, the white doe is Rain Drop, the black/white is Angelica, the roamed girl is Isolde


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Whisperingwillow, does little tots estate Isolde have any bloodlines to little tots estate Hotrod? Just curious, because that buck is at the farm I keep my goats at!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I just looked Hotrod up in the adga database and no, he and Isolde are not related within 4 generations BUT his great Great Great grand sire (Swell Foop) is the half brother to my oldest buck's (Little Tots Estate Leonidas) grandmother (Sugar Glider) LOL hope that makes sense!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WhisperingWillowNDG said:


> I just looked Hotrod up in the adga database and no, he and Isolde are not related within 4 generations BUT his great Great Great grand sire (Swell Foop) is the half brother to my oldest buck's (Little Tots Estate Leonidas) grandmother (Sugar Glider) LOL hope that makes sense!


Haha it does, and that's cool!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL. My kids use the term "breeding" way to often Tara so I totally understand! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting!! You'll have ALOT of babies on the ground before I do.... I'll stress right along with you with yours ok? Will get me geared up for mine mid February


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds great liz!! I need someone to stress with me lol!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a good thing it doesn't get as cold there as it does here during kidding season! I've only got 2 to kid this year and actually look forward to sitting in the cold with them.... but thats only 2 girls, I couldn't imagine doing it with more than 3


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Liz, last year we kidded 4 does.. all in April. This year 12  and all but 3 in Jan, Feb, and March. I'm a little nervous but incredibly excited! Almost all are due on different weeks. Except Angelica and Rain Drop... Angelica was bred to Leo at the same time as Drop by choice of her buyer who backed out if the sale :-( not looking forward to 2 due dates in the same week... we will make do!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh they are all good looking girls! Excited to watch them grow and see how those kiddings go!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

#1 This one is Fimi -- she's not due till March! 

#2 Isolde's FF udder is filling -- due mid January 

#3 Rain Drop with just 2 weeks to go

#4 Angelica, also 3 weeks to go

#5 Festival (white) & Twist, both due in March or April

#6 Fimi (mostly white with saddle), and Isolde (mostly roaned) -- Isolde due mid January, Fimi February or March


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Fimi is so cute with the big black spot on her back!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

gorgeous girls!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I was just looking at the pictures I posted the other day and WOW, Isolde has filled her udder quite a bit more, still not tight as she's not due till January 14th, but I'm about to be impressed by her FF udder ;-)

Rain Drop and Angelica are both due in 8 days and still aren't showing much of an udder at all... filling VERY slowly

AND, Magic is begining to build her 2nd freshening udder (due January 26th? I think)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Tara - do you think the preudder they develop before delivering is an indication of how many they are carrying? Our first one that is due has a decently larger udder coming in than her sister who is just 2 days later than her but the one with a larger udder is a lot bigger too and I expect twins. I know they need more milk for more kids so I wonder if thats a good indication of multiples. They are both FF.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Kristina, I wish I knew the answer.. at this point I think one has little to do with the other. Last year I had does come into small udders and deliver twins, big udders and deliver a single... haven't had trips or more yet ;-)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Well my 1st 2 girls are not looking to be due on their 1st possible due dates as neither are fully uddered and neither are softening up at all. So no babies right away. I finally finished the shelter part of the new goat house. Just need to build kidding stalls and hang the second gate 

really hoping for babies SOON to help alleviate the depression from losing sweet festival this morning. Will definitely be retaining a doe out of Rain Drop to fill the void. All will be well, babies will come in their time


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Isolde is due around my birthday lol. I will be 16 on Jan 13th


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:-D


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

what happened to sweet festival?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Ja-lynn please see my other post: Festival then and now....

it's a long sad story. We fought long and hard (over a year) but she/we couldn't fix what was broken inside her. She gave up fighting and passed away this morning.

She was 2 or 3 months pregnant with Arthur kids but had lost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. The vet said even if we had gotten her over this (newest, but always a repeat of the last) hurdle she probably would not have lived to kid. It's heartbreaking but she and I tried as hard as we could. I will miss her terribly.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, that thread is Festival's Progress in Health & Wellness


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost her sweety .... want me to get Trouble on a ride immediately?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Alison, I'm crying again now. While I would dearly love sweet trouble I will not deprive her of her mother or her mother of her. Thank you!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Tara, I read your story and it broke my heart for you, I am so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you. I am comforted to know that she will never feel another moment of pain. In a small way I am even relieved. Poor girl "never did no wrong" as they say in Les Miserables but she surely got the short end of the stick in her short life. She gave us moments of great joy, and great sadness, and in doing so has imprinted herself on our hearts for all time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hunny - Trouble is fine... she would have a new family - she is 3 weeks and starting bottles ... and her "momma" could care less - TRUST ME! that is why they stay penned with her during the day ... she is a HORRIBLE mother! lol. Besides her mother would have Tanya still here.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Tara, Im so sorry about Festival! I must have missed that post. We had a 3 month battle with our goat we lost over the summer. I still cry thinking about losing her. She lives on in her girls here and the one is a twin of her in looks and I catch myself calling her Ginger. We still miss her every day! Sorry also to hear the girls are not as far along as you had hoped. You have 1 ready to go though dont you? Cant wait to see the finished barn project! We need to close our ends off and install the doors (so wish this was done by now to keep more of the cold out but what can you do!) then eventually one more kidding area.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Alison, lol some just need another try to "get" motherhood. It would be nice to hold her. I am expecting kids oh so soon and would have babies more her size to play with. I would be sad to see her with my 8 month olds being bullied. By February she will have freinds to play with for sure. I would love more pics though (hint hint)


Kristina: thank you. Yes I do think maybe one of my girls may surprise me (they have a tendency to do that kidding wise lol) and kid on time (if for no other reason than I said I thought they wouldn't!). But watch! Now I said I think they WILL so they WON'T. Gotta LOVE goats- much more fun than people!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Rain Drop and Angelica's ligs are still very tight and not filling their udders. I would be very surprised if they kid on their 1st due dates... SO I'm amending the dates:

Angelica now due on the 14th, 
Rain drop on the 13th. 
FF Isolde ALSO due on the 14th. 

YIKES 3 at one time- I am not ready for THAT. 

At least only 1 is a ff, this is Angelica's second (but she wasn't a very good mama the first time around so I really need to help her bond more this time), and Droppy's 4th  

Both Angelica and Drop have delivered twins for all pregnancies so here's hoping for twins at least. And pretty please Isolde! PLEASE have twins (I HATE singles in first fresheners!)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Im exhausted at 2 going at once, you have 3! Better get yourself some coffee premade!  I hear ya on the FF singletons! I still keep checking the doe that kidded last night thinking there is no way there was only one! LOL. She is going to be HUGE whenever she kids twins or more if that is how she looks with one! Im pretty sure my next one is have a single too. I think I can count on my last doe thats due the first week in March since she is our only one thats NOT a FF! haha. Cant wait to see your updates. Not too much longer!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Woohoo!! Rain Drop surprised me by going into labor today! Droppy delivered a single flashy moonspotted chamoisee DOELING this afternoon!! Lucky for me my mom dropped by to help with installing new gates as we needed 2 people to pull the doe out. She was properly positioned but VERY big. Also, she looks to be polled with the classic rounded head, making the total circumference larger. I guided the head (by widening the hoo-ha) while mom pulled the legs and eventually we pulled her out. Safe and sound and very healthy!

She was up and walking within 10 minutes and nursed immediately! Rain drop is an outstanding mama too, nothing but a perfectly clean baby will do for her! 

Baby girl was a little wobbly in her rear legs so I gave her 1/4 ml of bo-se down the throat just to be safe. Mama took a while passing the placenta so she got a dose of bose as well (injected SQ- placenta delivered within 10 minutes of the injection).

Pictures tomorrow as the mobile application crashes every time I try to upload pics :-(


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

So great Tara! So I am curious, how long did it take her to pass the placenta? both my girls took about an hour. Glad you were there to help her out! its funny cause our first mom that was bigger bellied who I thought had twins had just the 1 buck and then when her sister delivered who was smaller bellied and I figured one baby delivered her buck, her buck was BIGGER! They sure keep us guessing!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

They really can trip you up.. I'm continually surprised how many (or how few) they end up carrying! 

Rain Drop still had not passed the placenta after 2 hours. I hate to "leave it" overnight and risk infection. I knew another shot of bose wouldn't hurt since it had been 6 weeks since the pre-kidding shot and I Always buffer the bo-se with vitamin a,d,&e inject able. 

I did bounce her but didn't know if there was a second kid. I checked her uterus but my hands are too big. I decided giving bo-se wouldn't hurt and would either precipitate a second birth or the birth of the placenta. It brought the placenta. 


Droppy then received her grain (with alfalfa, BOSS, beet pulp and calf manna) after the afterbirth. She gobbled it up like she hadn't eaten in a month, slurped up her electrolytes and gratefully licked up nutradrench. Lol I like to cover my bases ;-)

The little girl is a total sweetie snuggling right up to me and my mom while drop ate and drank. Can't wait to name her.

Next up: Angelica and Isolde (both looking ready) then Magic around the 26th.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Pics of this cutie are up in the birth announcements thread!! Susurrare Salix L Veritas ;-) app won't let me upload one here :-/


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

A couple of pics of Veritas  and a Pre-Kidding First Freshening udder shot for Isolde.

Angelica and Isolde are both loosening their ligaments and filling their udder, so we're on baby watch!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I give up predicting when these girls will give up their babies!! Angelica's first possible due date has come and gone, and now her second as well. SIGH 

Her third possible date is January 25th, so HOPEFULLY we'll see those babies soon!

Isolde is driving me crazy. She was perfectly on time for udder developemnt for her January 14th due date but still no signs of kidding and it's the 16th  REALLY hoping she'll deliver soon as she filled her udder UP on the 13th... maybe she'll be due for the 25th as well... making Isolde, Angelica, and Magic due on the same day. UGH 

Note to self: don't rebreed your does 4 times in one month!! ONCE, then at the 5 day heat, then WAIT for the next heat you silly woman!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They're certainly driving you batty aren't they ? :hug:

Wellllll..... you just might end up with more than one giving up kids at the same time too


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Do I need to send you some more good labor mojo?? Wanna wait till my next one is due in 10 days? We could have labor room waiting instant messages  Im going to hope they deliver for you this week.. how about that!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Isolde delivered a single flashy blue eyed chamoisee BUCKLING right at dawn this morning! He has no horn buds or hair swirls so he is probably also polled-- that would make Leonidas babies 3/3 polled!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

And MAGIC delivered a single chamoisee moon spotted DOE this morning! Pics in birth announcements in just a sec! Pretty pretty baby! BUT this one has swirls so is probably horned. That's the first of 6 Leonidas kids that have Been horned


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

And now Angelica has filled her udder and is refusing to go to sleep... just standing around chewing cud. Since both Isolde & Magic kidded in the WEEE hours of the morning I am on alert tonight. I WILL NOT let her kid without me!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

AND Angelica kidded a single BEAUTIFUL black and white with Crazy Moonspots doeling this morning at 9:45 am !!! Whew now a month till the next one kid!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Phew! Congrats!!! Now get some rest!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Kristina I will!! Next kids aren't due for almost a month-- these will be Arthur babies!! I have a due date for Cloey in 2 weeks but she doesn't LOOK preggers so I'll be mighty shocked if she took with Leonidas babies. If not we will breed her to Charlemagne for August kidding.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I lied lol! Katie is up next! And then Twisty & Fimi. Here's Katie today

















Katie is absolutely MASSIVE but she has always delivered buck/doe blue eyed twins no matter who she's bred to. Here's hoping we break the trend this year!

Twist & Fimi yesterday-- due in 3 weeks

















Twisty is the brown doe, Fimi the roaned


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Katie kidded this afternoon. Triplet boys. 

:*-( they are all dead. 

I was checking her every hour as she did not appear to be in active labor but she must have waited until I left to deliver them... and did so very very quietly. When I went out to check again there were 3 tiny black babies laying on the ground. Wet. Uncleaned. Not breathing. Cold. :-( katie was not paying any attention to them at all (completely unlike Katie as she is normally a fantastic mother) so I rushed them into the house to see if I could revive them... no luck.... poor Katie. Poor boys.

They were fully formed and normal looking, so I've no idea why they died. Beautiful black boys with full white belly bands, all blue eyed, and all polled. Sigh.

Katie is doing fantastic. Delivered the placenta, drank up her warm herbal water, and ate up all her grain. She looks like she will be perfectly OK. We will dry her off and let her take the year off, she's earned it. 

On a happier note : both Fimi and Twisty are looking sing their plugs so more babies very soon.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Alrighty! Better news! Twisty kidded a beautiful Doeling!! We have named her Susurrare Salix KA Eponine (from Les Miserables). Eponine will be joining another Goat Spot member- South Land Ranch 

Then Cloey kidded at day 143 with a very nice polled buckling - I think we are calling him Channing Tatum Lol he's just too pretty

And last came Fimbrithil. She kidded a single buckling. My daughter named him Treebeard from The Lord of the Rings but the poor little guy died at a little over 24 hours old. Poor baby, we were too late to help him.

So!! To finish off my spring kiddings we ended up with 4 doelings and 6 bucklings... really hoping that ratio flips in my summer and falls kiddings


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - have I not been on here in a while - been so dang busy!!!!

Yes, she is coming to my house and noooooo talking me out of it - .lol


----------

